# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  شرح و إعراب بيتين من الشّعر

## عبد الرحمان محمد

*بسم الله الرّحمان الرّحيم* 
الحمد لله و الصّلاة و السّلام على رسول الله أمّا بعد،
فهذه أبيات قيّمة، المطلوب شرحها و إعرابها و إستنباط فوائد منها فهل من معين ؟ 
الأبيات :
أرى النّاس أشباها و إن غيّرَتْهُمُ .. صُرُوف لَيَالٍ مَا فَتِئْنَ لَجَوَارِيَا
فَأَكْثَرُ مَا تَلْقَـى الفَقِـيرَ مُدَاهِنًا.. وَ أَكْثَرُ مَا تَلْقَى الغَنِيَّ مُرَائِيَا
ملاحظات:
-لقد شكلتُ الأبيات لكي لا يلتبس المعنى على القارئ إذا لم يكن ذلك واضحا فكبّر الصفحة 
-هل بإمكان أحد مساعدتي على معرفة من أنشد هته الأبيات ؟
محاولتي في إعراب الأبيات : 
البيت الأوّل :
أرى : فعل مضارع مرفوع و علامة رفعه الضّمّة المقدّرة على آخره منع من ظهورها التّعذّر لأنّه مقصور
و فاعله ضمير مستتر تقديره "أنا"
النّاس : مفعول به منصوب و علامة نصبه الفتحة الظّاهرة على آخره 
أشباها: حال منصوب 
وَ :حرف مبني على الفتح و هي واو الحال 
إنْ : حرف مبنيّ على السّكون تفيد الشّرط
غّيّرَتْهم: [غيّرَ]فعل ماض مبني على الفتح و [التّاء] ضمير بارز متّصل مبني على السّكون في محلّ رفع فاعل فاعل  [الهاء]ضمير الغائب بارز متّصل مبني على الضّمّ و [الميم] للجمع مبنيّ على السّكون و هم في محلّ نصب مفعول به.
ًًصُروفُ : مضاف إلى نكرة
ليالٍ : مضاف إليه مجرور و علامة جرّه الكسرة الظّاهرة على آخره
ما : حرف نفي مبني على السّكون
فتئن : ؟
لجواريا : [لام] التّوكيد حرف مبني على الفتح [جواريا] ؟ 
هذا ما قدرت عليه فالرّجاء إصلاح الإعراب في حال الخطأ أكرمكم الله

----------


## أبو عبد الله القرشي

جزاك الله خيرًا أخي الكريم، ولي ملاحظات على الموضوع ...
*أولًا:* اللام المثبتة في قولك: "مَا فَتِئْنَ لَجَوَارِيَا" تكسر الوزن، والبيت مستقيم بدونها.
ثانيًا: إعرابك لـ "أشباهًا" على أنها حال غير سليم، فهي وإن كانت تحتمل هذا الإعراب، إلا أن المعنى هنا ليس عليها، وهذا مما ينبغي التنبه له في حال الإعراب، وأضرب لك مثالًا، قال الله تعالى: {وأنذر الناس يوم يأتيهم العذاب فيقول الذين ظلموا ربنا أخرنا إلى أجل قريب} الآية.
قوله سبحانه: {ربنا} هي منصوبة، فعلى قواعد الإعراب يجوز لك أن تقول: هي منصوبة على المفعولية للفعل {ظلموا}، أي: ظلموا ربنا، وهذا باطل؛ إذ المعنى ليس عليه، ولكن المعنى على النداء، فتعرب: منادى مضاف.
لذا، فالصواب في إعراب "أشباهًا" هنا: مفعول به ثاني.
ثالثًا: لم أقف على صاحب هذين البيتين.
رابعًا: هذا الرابط تعرض لإعراب البيتين:
http://www.schoolarabia.net/arabic/e...lesson11_2.htm 
نفعك الله به، وهو الموفق والمعين

----------


## عبد الرحمان محمد

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
في الحقيقة كثيرا ما يلتبس عليّ الأمر في التّفريق بين الحال و النّعت إذا جاء منصوبا و المفعول به أحيانا و الحمد لله ها قد فطنت للخطأ، و جزاك الله خيرا على الرّابط المفيد لما فيه من أمثلة كثيرة، أثابك الله و نفع بك، و تقبّل الله منّا و منكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## أبو عبد الله القرشي

> شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
> في الحقيقة كثيرا ما يلتبس عليّ الأمر في التّفريق بين الحال و النّعت إذا جاء منصوبا و المفعول به أحيانا و الحمد لله ها قد فطنت للخطأ، و جزاك الله خيرا على الرّابط المفيد لما فيه من أمثلة كثيرة، أثابك الله و نفع بك، و تقبّل الله منّا و منكم صالح الأعمال


وإياكم

----------


## بسام الزعبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، أما بعد
فجزاك الله  أبا عبد الله بما أنت أهله، فإنّ إعراب ( أشباهاً ) مفعول به ثانٍ لــ ( رأى ) القلبية . وفيما يتصل بالرابط الذي أشرت إليه في إعراب البيتين فإنهّ
وقع المُعربُ في هنات أوردها مسوقة على الولاء ، فيما يلي 

وإنْ : الواو وصلية بعد واو الحال ، وهي تقع بين المبتدأ والخبر، أو ما أصله مبتدأ وخبر ، وهي كــ ( إنْ ) الشرطية ، لكنها لا تحتاج جواباً . ولذلك لا حاجة لتقديره ، والنحاة يقولون إذا كنا بين التقدير وعدمه ، فعدمه أولى .
مداهناً : حال منصوب من المفعول به الفقير ، وليس من فاعل ( كان ) التامة التي ليس لها وجود في البيتين . وهذه الحال سدت مسد الخبر، لأنّ المبتدأ هنا اسم تفضيل مضاف إلى مصدر ؛ وبعده حال لاتصلح أن تكون خبراً ، كقولنا : أكثرُ تأديبي الغلام مسيئاً . ( يراجع في
ذلك : جامع الدروس العربية للغلاييني : 2 / 261).
ومن أمثلة ( إن ) الوصلية :
قول ابن الرومي في رثاء ابنه : وإنـّي  - وإنْ مـُـتِـعْـتُ بابْـنـَيَّ بعدهُ -         لـــَـــذاكِـرُ  هُ ، ما حَـنــَّــتِ النـِّـيبُ في نـَـجْـدِ    

وقول المعري :    وإنـــٍّي - وإنْ كنتُ الأخــيرَ زمانــُـهُ -             لآتٍ بما لمْ تـسْـتـَـطِـعْـ  هُ الأوائــلُ.

هذا والله أعلى ،وأعلم .

----------


## توفيق بن حليمه

اعراب البيتين :أرى الناس أشباها وإن غيرتهم صروف ليال ما فتئن جواريا فأكثر ما تلقى الفقير مداهنا وأكثر ما تلقى الغني مرائيا........أرى :فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة على الألف المقصورة منع من ظهورها التعذر والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنا الناس:مفعولبه أول منصوب // أشباها:مفعول به ثان لأن الزؤية هنا قلبية وليست بصرية الواو:هنا اعتراضية لامحل لها من الإعراب إن :حرف شرط جازم // غيرتهم :فعل ماض مبني على الفتح في محل جزم فعل الشرط والتاء الساكنة للتأنيث فقط وليست فاعلا كما تفضل الأخ عبد الرحمن // هم:الهاء ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به مقدم والميم دالة على الجماعة   // صروف: فاعل مؤخر مرفوع وهو مضاف ليال: مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة المقدرة على الياء المحذوفة لأنه اسم منقوص // مافتئن:فعل ماض ناقص مبني على السكون لاتصاله بنون النسوة والنون ضمير متصل مبني على الفتح في محل رفع اسمه //جواريا: خبر منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة والألف لللإطلاق وجواب الشرط دل عليه سياق الكلام  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأكثر:الفاء:تعرب حسب ماقبلها أكثر:مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة وهومضاف :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما:اسم موصول مبني على السكون في محل جر مضاف اليه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تلقى : فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة على الألف المقصورة منع من ظهورها التعذر والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الفقير :مفعول به منصوب  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مداهنا : حال منصوب والجملة الفعلية > صلة الموصول لا محل لها من الإعراب وخبر أكثر محذوف موجود  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: / والشطر الثاني من البيت هذا اعرابه نفس اعراب الشطر الأول والله أعلم

----------

